# British Club in Dubai ?



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No longer exists - was located somewhere near where Arabian ranches is now ?

Anyone remember it or have any photos of it ?

Friend of mine who lived here around 1998 to 2002-ish, was talking about it and harking back.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> No longer exists - was located somewhere near where Arabian ranches is now ? Anyone remember it or have any photos of it ? Friend of mine who lived here around 1998 to 2002-ish, was talking about it and harking back.


I thought it was I the Port Rashid area.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There was *nothing* out around Arabian Ranches back in 1998-2002. It was just sand. 

People first started moving onto the Ranches in 2004, I think.




twowheelsgood said:


> No longer exists - was located somewhere near where Arabian ranches is now ?
> 
> Anyone remember it or have any photos of it ?
> 
> Friend of mine who lived here around 1998 to 2002-ish, was talking about it and harking back.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll ask him if he is sure about the area.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think Dubai ever had a British Club. Abu Dhabi did (and still does but was renamed to The Club). 

You may be thinking of the old Dubai Country Club, which was the de facto British club. It was hugely popular with expat families when Dubai was a much smaller place in the 1980s and 1990s. The club was located around where Meydan is and the land was confiscated for a building scheme, so the club closed in 2007. There was a proposal to rebuild DCC out in Dubailand near where Arabian Ranches is, so that might be where the confusion stems from, but it fell apart.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks - he confirms it was near Meydan so must be the Dubai Country Club.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Is the old Hard Rock Cafe gone? Was driving on SZR yesterday and didn't see it anymore, I assume they finally demolished it?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm still convinced there was a British Club here but you may be interested to have a look at this http://www.dubaiasitusedtobe.com/home.shtm


----------



## Pdalla (Aug 14, 2020)

*Pdalla*

It used to be pretty much where Burj Khalifa now is.


----------

